# Washing tools after waxing



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi, everybody. My mk2 TTS had a LifeShine treatment, some five months ago, when I bought the car. Since then I washed it with "prescribed" Autoglym shampoo, to top-up the shine, every one-two wks. Today I waxed the whole car, first time in my life. I don't know if I did it properly, I just did it the best I could. I used Autoglym's Super Resin Polish, Autoglym's applicator and various cloths and mitts.

Now the question: is the applicator for one use only or is it washable in which case how do I clean it? So far after shampooing with wax in it I would throw the mitts and microfiber cloths into washing machine and it worked. But I don't know/doubt it would be advisable to wash the applicator with still substantial amount of wax in it in washing machine. Or should I just squeeze excess of wax out and let it dry -until the next waxing?

What is your advice? (I understand how silly this whole question is, sorry)

Right, I just had a read of another post, where Charlie13 explains the difference between polish, wax and sealant. So it was very educating and highly appreciated! As my car's paint is ok, I think, I will stop applying any more Super Resin Polish and treat it with Polish Angel, first: Escalate and Master Seal after that. (Is that plan ok?)
My question how to clean the applicator and clothes with plenty of the chemicals on them, still stands!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi mate,

Polish is paint correction. So you might find after polishing your car you have removed any sealant/protection from your TT.

You need to apply a wax or sealant after polishing - I quite like the G3 products although you could use the Autoglym HD Wax.

Then just top up with a quick detailer such as 'Aqua Wax' in between washes.

I just chuck all my cloths and pads in the washer without softener - they come up all clean ready for the next session 

Daz


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks, Daz. I'll do that.
Shame I have removed my LifeShine treatment of my car. Dummkopf.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

No worries mate.

It will be fun putting it back on yourself anyway 

The life shine service is a bit of a sales gimmick anyway and the same finish (if not better) can be achieved over a weekend with a bit of elbow grease 

Daz


----------



## Dunners (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi Jacek,

I understand that the Autoglym lifeshine treatment uses a wax based product to the external paintwork. Therefore I would suggest topping this up with a wax based product would be best to top up the existing treatment.

I like the Autoglym HD wax but might try one of the other products the guys recommend on here out of curiosity!


----------

